# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Docevenus & Docelua [Kiveli]

## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση είναι το νύν ΚΥΒΕΛΗ, Το πλοίο είχε καθελκυσθεί το 1983 στο Ρίο της Βραζιλίας ως DOCELUA αλλά παρέμεινε ημιτελές. Μαζί με ένα ακόμη ημιτελές αδελφό τα απέκτησε στην πορεία κάποια ελληνική εταιρία και έμεινε για πάνω από δέκα - ίσως είκοσι - χρόνια παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Μέχρι που όταν ήταν πια 24 ετών, το Δεκέμβρη του 2006 ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Πέραμα και αποπερατώθηκε το Γενάρη του 2008. Ιδιοκτήτρια είναι η λιβεριανή Monford Management Ltd και διαχειρίστρια η Larus S.A. 
Eίμαι περίεργος να δω πόσων χρονών θα είναι όταν  αποσυρθεί...  
458442.jpg

Το αδελφάκι του - νομίζω λέγεται DOCEVENUS - παραμένει ακόμη παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Εδώ σε πρώτο πλάνο (από το shipspotting):
1641625.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το αδελφάκι του - νομίζω λέγεται DOCEVENUS - παραμένει ακόμη παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Εδώ σε πρώτο πλάνο (από το shipspotting):
> 1641625.jpg


Άρη δεν παίρνω και όρκο, νομίζω όμως πως δεν βρίσκεται πιά στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, έχω πολύ καιρό να το δω. Εκτός πιά και αν το έχουν ....καταχωνιάσει σε καμιά άλλη ντάνα και σε άλλο σημείο του κόλπου.

----------


## npapad

> Άρη δεν παίρνω και όρκο, νομίζω όμως πως δεν βρίσκεται πιά στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, έχω πολύ καιρό να το δω. Εκτός πιά και αν το έχουν ....καταχωνιάσει σε καμιά άλλη ντάνα και σε άλλο σημείο του κόλπου.


Υπήρχε σίγουρα σε μια ντάνα μπροστά από το Μπατσί (δεν φαινόταν από την Ελευσίνα) τον Αύγουστο που ανέβηκα. Δείτε εδώ (πίσω από το OKIALOS)

P1020181.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τόσα χρόνια το βλέπω στην Ελευσίνα που μάλλον θεωρώ δεδομένο οτι θα είναι πάντα εκεί! Όμως έκανε ένα διάλλειμα το 2008-2010 όταν είχε πάει στο Πέραμα για να ολοκληρωθεί, χωρίς όμως να προχωρήσουν οι εργασίες.
Πάντω κοιτάζοντας ξανά την περίπτωση του DOCEVENUS, βρέθηκα σε μια φωτογραφία του εδώ που στα σχόλια αναφέρεται οτι το πλοίο που φέρει IMO 9040900 είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1988 στα Ναυπηγεία 2 Mai της Μangalia στη Ρουμανία και οτι τώρα ονομάζεται PEARL CONSTANTA. Mαλιστα ένα μέλος εκεί αναφέρει οτι είναι αδελφό του KIRAN ASYA (πρωην PEARL SALONICA) που αρχισε να ναυπηγείται το 1988 στη Mangalia και ολοκληρώθηκε το 2005 στην Τουρκία. Το ίδιο όνομα του αποδίδει το marinetraffic  που το δίνει στα 39.800 grt και maritime-connector που αναφέρει ως προηγούμενα ονόματα τα "MANGALIA 2 MAI 856" (από το 2002 ως το 3.2013) και νωρίτερα το BLEJOI.
Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει κάποιος φίλος αν το σχέδιο στο κουφάρι της Ελευσίνας οδηγεί σε ένα από τα βραζιλιάνικα SD-14 ή ένα από τα ρουμάνικα bulk carrier.

To DOCELUA άρχισε να ναυπηγήται στα Emaq για την κρατική βραζιλιάνικη εταιρία Docenave στα ναυπηγεία EMAQ. Tα ίδια ναυπηγεία είχαν ολοκληρώσει το 1981 _αυτό το bulk carrier_ των 19.900 grt που άρχισε να ναυπηγείται ως DOCEVENUS και ολοκληρώθηκε ως ASCANIUS. Σε μια λίστα των πλοίων της Docenave (εδώ) δεν αναφέρεται άλλο DOCEVENUS αλλά αναφέρεται ένα DOCETERRA με ίδιο κ.ο.χ. με το DOCELUA και ημερομηνία ναυπήγησης το 1981. Μάλλον πρόκειται για SD-14 και το οτι δεν το αναφέρει το miramarshipindex ίσως σημαίνει οτι ολοκληρώθηκε (αν ολοκληρώθηκε) με άλλο όνομα.

----------


## npapad

> Τόσα χρόνια το βλέπω στην Ελευσίνα που μάλλον θεωρώ δεδομένο οτι θα είναι πάντα εκεί! Όμως έκανε ένα διάλλειμα το 2008-2010 όταν είχε πάει στο Πέραμα για να ολοκληρωθεί, χωρίς όμως να προχωρήσουν οι εργασίες.
> Πάντω κοιτάζοντας ξανά την περίπτωση του DOCEVENUS, βρέθηκα σε μια φωτογραφία του εδώ που στα σχόλια αναφέρεται οτι το πλοίο που φέρει IMO 9040900 είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1988 στα Ναυπηγεία 2 Mai της Μangalia στη Ρουμανία και οτι τώρα ονομάζεται PEARL CONSTANTA. Mαλιστα ένα μέλος εκεί αναφέρει οτι είναι αδελφό του KIRAN ASYA (πρωην PEARL SALONICA) που αρχισε να ναυπηγείται το 1988 στη Mangalia και ολοκληρώθηκε το 2005 στην Τουρκία. Το ίδιο όνομα του αποδίδει το marinetraffic  που το δίνει στα 39.800 grt και maritime-connector που αναφέρει ως προηγούμενα ονόματα τα "MANGALIA 2 MAI 856" (από το 2002 ως το 3.2013) και νωρίτερα το BLEJOI.
> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας πει κάποιος φίλος αν το σχέδιο στο κουφάρι της Ελευσίνας οδηγεί σε ένα από τα βραζιλιάνικα SD-14 ή ένα από τα ρουμάνικα bulk carrier.
> 
> To DOCELUA άρχισε να ναυπηγήται στα Emaq για την κρατική βραζιλιάνικη εταιρία Docenave στα ναυπηγεία EMAQ. Tα ίδια ναυπηγεία είχαν ολοκληρώσει το 1981 _αυτό το bulk carrier_ των 19.900 grt που άρχισε να ναυπηγείται ως DOCEVENUS και ολοκληρώθηκε ως ASCANIUS. Σε μια λίστα των πλοίων της Docenave (εδώ) δεν αναφέρεται άλλο DOCEVENUS αλλά αναφέρεται ένα DOCETERRA με ίδιο κ.ο.χ. με το DOCELUA και ημερομηνία ναυπήγησης το 1981. Μάλλον πρόκειται για SD-14 και το οτι δεν το αναφέρει το miramarshipindex ίσως σημαίνει οτι ολοκληρώθηκε (αν ολοκληρώθηκε) με άλλο όνομα.


Το κουφάρι της Ελευσίνας είναι σίγουρα Bulk Carrier και όχι SD-14 (και) λόγω μεγέθους. Συγκρίνετε το μέγεθος του σε σχέση με το OKIALOS δίπλα του που είναι περίπου 36000 gt. To PEARL CONSTANTA είναι σωστό, όπως και το ΙΜΟ, το είχα επιβεβαιώσει και παλαιότερα όταν ανέβαζα υλικό στο Riversea International του George Robinson και το ψάξαμε μαζί με ένα άλλο μέλος (Έλληνα) του Riversea τότε.

----------


## Ellinis

Παραθέτω και μια εικόνα που είχε δημοσιεύσει πριν 20 περίπου χρόνια ο Εφοπλιστής με το όνομα DOCEVENUS και λιμάνι νηολόγησης RIO DE JANEIRO. Αυτά δεν ταιριάζουν με όσα αναφέρει το  maritime-connector και με προβληματίζει... To PEARL CONSTANTA που υποτίθεται οτι είναι το πρώην DOCEVENUS, δεν φαίνεται να σχετίστηκε ποτέ με τη Βραζιλία.

20161211_134421.jpg

Επίσης η κοψιά της πρύμνης είναι διαφορετική από του KYVELI/DOCELUA, οπότε δεν είναι αδελφά. Το περιοδικό πάντως τότε έγραφε "_Δίπλα βρίσκονται δυο ημιτελή αδελφά, το DOCELUA και DOCEVENUS όπως ήταν τα αρχικά τους ονόματα. Λιμάνι νηολόγησης αναγάφεται στην πρύμνη το Rio de Janeiro αλλά μια γερμανική σημαία στην πρύμνη το διαψεύδει. 'Ηρθαν στην Ελλάδα για να αποπερατωθούν, περιπλανήθηκαν στη Δραπετσώνα και το Κερατσίνι και τώρα βρίσκονται στην Ελευσίνα_".

Προσωπική μου αίσθηση πως πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στο κουφάρι του DOCEVENUS και αυτό του PEARL CONSTANTA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπήρχε σίγουρα σε μια ντάνα μπροστά από το Μπατσί (δεν φαινόταν από την Ελευσίνα) τον Αύγουστο που ανέβηκα. Δείτε εδώ (πίσω από το OKIALOS)
> 
> P1020181.jpg


Eκεί είναι,ο βατσιμάνης είναι πελάτης μου κ μάλιστα μένει σε κοντέινερ ή ...τροχοβίλα ( ! ) κάτι τέτοιο. Το καράβι ανήκει στον Ευσταθίου κατά τα λεγόμενά του.Τι συμβαίνει τόσα χρόνια κ το κρατάνε,άγνωστο.Μπορεί να είναι μπλεγμένο.

Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση γιά αυτό το bulker πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αλλού αφού δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με SD14.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση είναι το νύν ΚΥΒΕΛΗ, Το πλοίο είχε καθελκυσθεί το 1983 στο Ρίο της Βραζιλίας ως DOCELUA αλλά παρέμεινε ημιτελές. Μαζί με ένα ακόμη ημιτελές αδελφό τα απέκτησε στην πορεία κάποια ελληνική εταιρία και έμεινε για πάνω από δέκα - ίσως είκοσι - χρόνια παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Μέχρι που όταν ήταν πια 24 ετών, το Δεκέμβρη του 2006 ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Πέραμα και αποπερατώθηκε το Γενάρη του 2008. Ιδιοκτήτρια είναι η λιβεριανή Monford Management Ltd και διαχειρίστρια η Larus S.A. 
> Eίμαι περίεργος να δω πόσων χρονών θα είναι όταν  αποσυρθεί...  
> 458442.jpg


Tότε μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το εντελώς παλιομοδίτικο ακομοντέσιο που του έβαλαν το οποίο σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτό που θα είχε σαν βραζιλιάνικο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μεταφέρθηκε λοιπόν σε ξεχωριστό θέμα. Μάθε όποτε δεις τον βατσιμάνη και το όνομα του σκαριού για να βεβαιωθούμε αν είναι το ένα και το αυτό και άμα ξέρει που είχε ξεκινήσει η ναυπήγηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μεταφέρθηκε λοιπόν σε ξεχωριστό θέμα. Μάθε όποτε δεις τον βατσιμάνη και το όνομα του σκαριού για να βεβαιωθούμε αν είναι το ένα και το αυτό και άμα ξέρει που είχε ξεκινήσει η ναυπήγηση.


Θα προσπαθήσω,αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν κ πολλά γιά το πλοίο όπου εργάζονται.Να σκεφθείς κάποιοι άλλοι που είναι σε anchor handling,τα Τοisa του Καλλιμανόπουλου,σε μιά ντάνα ανοικτά του Σκαραμαγκά,τα  λένε απλώς ρυμουλκά κρίνοντας από την όψη ενώ κάποια από αυτά στην πραγματικότητα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν ρυμούλκηση.
Δεν έχουν πρόσβαση κ στα χαρτιά του πλοίου διότι τους έχουν μιά καμπίνα κ τα πάντα στο ακομοντέσιο είναι κλειδωμένα,μόνο κάτω μπορούνε να πάνε γιά να βλέπουν  γιά νερά.
Άσχετο,ένας που είναι σε κάποιο Τοisa μου λέει ότι οι κατσαρίδες κάνουν πάρτι από πάνω του!

Πάντως είναι βέβαιο ότι το υπό συζήτηση bulker  είχε ξεκινήσει στη Βραζιλία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το αδελφάκι του - νομίζω λέγεται DOCEVENUS -  παραμένει ακόμη παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Εδώ σε πρώτο πλάνο (από το  shipspotting):
> 1641625.jpg


Άρη, συμπτωματικά η φωτογραφία αυτή από το shipspotting είναι δικιά μου,  τραβηγμένη τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2012 από το Μπατσί της Σαλαμίνας. Να την  δούμε λοιπόν σε καλύτερη ανάλυση, μαζί και με μία άλλη από την ίδια  ημέρα,

IMG_0367.jpg__IMG_0249.jpg

καθώς και μία ακόμα παλαιότερη, από τον Οκτώβριο του 2010 (τραβηγμένη από τον δρόμο πάνω από τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας).

IMG_0158.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Γράφοντας τις σκέψεις μου για το πλοίο (που παραμένει στην Ελευσίνα) στα σχόλια του shipspotting, ήρθε η επιβεβαίωση οτι δεν σχετίζεται με το ημιτελές ρουμάνικο αλλά οτι "κρατάει" από Βραζιλία μεριά...

 davidships on Feb 23, 2017 19:54 (1 hour ago)   
The IMO number for the Brazilian-built DOCEVENUS is 8026866.  (I think  that all the images on site currently under IMO 9040900 are of this  vessel.) 

The intended PEARL CONSTANTA from Mangalia is IMO 9040900.  Is there any evidence that this hull was taken to Greece?    


pieter melissen on Feb 23, 2017 16:29 (5 hours ago)         
This is indeed the hull of the Docevenus, launched by Verolme Brasil  in 1983. Her sister Docelua (yard number 312) is listed by miramar as  having been completed in Perama in 2008 as Kyveli. This ships were much  smaller than a panamax, and it shows in the pictures.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήλθε πάλι ο γνωστός βατσιμάνης στη δουλειά μου κ μου είπε σε σχετική ερώτησή μου, ότι μηχανή κ προπέλα είναιμέσα στα "κουτιά",φορτωμένα σε ένα αμπάρι.
Το διαχειρίζεται η Seatrans της οικογένειας Ευσταθίου,αν κ απ' όσο έχω δει αυτό δεν αναφέρεται σε βάσεις δεδομένων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tότε μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το εντελώς παλιομοδίτικο ακομοντέσιο που του έβαλαν το οποίο σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτό που θα είχε σαν βραζιλιάνικο.


Tα ποστ γιά το ΚΙVELI πρέπει να μεταφερθούν αφού δεν έχει σχέση με  SD14.
KIVELI.jpg To περίεργο είναι ότι το equasis το έχει ότι χτίστηκε στο Verolme Ishibras το 2008 ενώ ως γνωστό συμπλρώθηκε στο Πέραμα.Είναι 38191 dwt κ έχει 1 Sulzer 10827 dwt, 14.0 kn. Kατά το equasis διαχειρίζεται από την Larus S.A. μαζί με άλλα 6 bulkers.
To βαπόρι πέρασε χθες κ έμεινε λίγες ώρες στην ράδα του Πειραιά,εν πλω από Παρανάγουα προς Κων/πολη.

----------

